# (closed)



## GokuonAcid (May 3, 2020)

Entry fee is 2 nook mile tickets

Only going to be up for a little bit. I'll get to as many of you as possible. I'm doing 2 people at a time.

Edit. Do not offer me extra nmt it will not boost you on the list. I'm going in order on the comments to be fair to everybody

Edit. This post is now closed. I will get to everybody who commented

Edit. If you take too long I will skip you I am not being mean my nooks cranny is closing soon and I want to try to get to everybody

Edit. The cranny is closed.


----------



## Stacyfaith (May 3, 2020)

Would like to come


----------



## texas toast (May 3, 2020)

I would like to come please!


----------



## Huskyaki (May 3, 2020)

Count me in!


----------



## Brendies (May 3, 2020)

Can i stop by?


----------



## nyanicat (May 3, 2020)

I'd like to come please!


----------



## worfmaster (May 3, 2020)

2 per trip or is it 1 trip only? I would like to come.


----------



## Mt_Moon (May 3, 2020)

I'd like to come!


----------



## meggtheegg (May 3, 2020)

May I come!


----------



## 22lexi (May 3, 2020)

I'd like to come!


----------



## akidas (May 3, 2020)

I’d like to visit please!!


----------



## biskwest (May 3, 2020)

Can I come please?


----------



## Soldarian (May 3, 2020)

I'd also really like to visit.


----------



## Carebear5211 (May 3, 2020)

I would like to come please!


----------



## Pastrulio (May 3, 2020)

Hello may i go!


----------



## SarahSays (May 3, 2020)

I would like to come please!!


----------



## RosaDaFirenze (May 3, 2020)

If it's not too much trouble, I'd also really appreciate stopping by.


----------



## Fye (May 3, 2020)

I'd love to come if you're still accepting visitors =)


----------



## thatveryawkwardmayor (May 3, 2020)

i would love to come!


----------



## Antonio (May 3, 2020)

would like to come


----------



## toenuki (May 3, 2020)

may i?


----------



## Tangaroa (May 3, 2020)

I would like to come


----------



## Queeniexo23 (May 3, 2020)

GokuonAcid said:


> Entry fee is 2 nook mile tickets
> 
> Only going to be up for a little bit. I'll get to as many of you as possible. I'm doing 2 people at a time.
> 
> Edit. Do not offer me extra nmt it will not boost you on the list. I'm going in order on the comments to be fair to everybody


Hi i would love to come pls!


----------



## datsuryouku (May 3, 2020)

I’d love to visit if you’re still accepting


----------



## Sunsena (May 3, 2020)

May I come as well?


----------



## Peter (May 3, 2020)

would love to come too if you have space :- )


----------



## MayorBenjamin (May 3, 2020)

I'd love to come if you still have time!


----------



## -Zora- (May 3, 2020)

Would love to come!


----------



## worfmaster (May 3, 2020)

I hope I can make an extra trip. I understand, if not. Thank you.


----------

